# 2016 NauticStar 2200 Sport 36995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

2016 Nautic Star 2200 Sport powered by a Yamaha 150hp. Options include a T-top, Electronics box, wading ladder, Atlas jack plate, MinnKota 24v trolling motor, Garmin GPS, glove box, leaning post w/ rod holders and cooler, under gunnel rod holders, LED navigation lights, stereo w/ speakers, spreader lights, stainless steel prop, aluminum trailer w/ spare. 240hrs and warranty until 8/24/21 Call SONNY at 361-651-2628 for more info 36995.00:dance:


----------

